# Sikhs Reflect And Object. But Who Will Cast The First Stone?



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-8d435bd7-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier19.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial from the desk of Narayanjot Kaur Ji.</strong> She has very minutely analyzed an intriguing divide amongst Sikhs on the issue of: Who is actually a Sikh? In end, she asks questions for soul searching, surely you would like to reflect...</i>:<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/31487-sikhs-reflect-object-who-will-cast.html">Sikhs reflect and object. But Who will cast the first stone?</a><br /><br />I was intrigued to read about the objections raised by their readers against people covered by SikhChic who are “not a true Sikh” and “not worthy of being reported." At SPN we have also read similar objections.<br /><br />Since I do not have permission to quote verbatim from this article, intellectual property laws in the US only permit me to paraphrase. So I have summarized what SikhChic readers found objectionable about the untrue and unworthy Sikhs. Their demerits included: Cutting hair; drinking alcohol, a career choice at odds with Sikh values, both eating and not eating meat; marriage outside of the Sikh faith; having children who married outside of the Sikh faith; being amirtdhari but having a wife who cuts her hair; engaging in yogic practices; using a caste name (Dhillon rather than Singh or Kaur); membership in the Congress party; memberhip in Akali Dal; following a Baba or belonging to a dera; tying one’s beard; wearing western clothes; wearing nihang bana; supporting Khalistan; opposing Khalistan; abusing a spouse; being a fanatic; being disinterested in Sikhism.<br /><br />A lot of contradictions, aren't there?<br /><br />In other words many readers found these traits to be not only demerits, but reasons to exclude someone as a legitimate topic for a story on a site considering itself to be a Sikh web site.<br /><br /><strong>Full Article</strong> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/31487-sikhs-reflect-object-who-will-cast.html">Sikhs reflect and object. Who will cast the first stone?</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 20-Jul-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 16-Jul-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31504">One Bride for Two Brothers: A custom fades in India</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>20-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>00:45 AM, 20-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31501">SACA Charity Bike Ride</a><br /></td>	<td>Gurmit Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>16:07 PM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Gurmit Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31500">Warmest June on Record Globally</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>10:58 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31499">Buddhism And Vegetarianism: Would Siddhartha Eat Meat?</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>17:50 PM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31498">US files suit over racial bias against Indians</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>09:16 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31497">Rep Honda and TSA Officials Discuss Sikh American Concerns</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>08:28 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31496">A special gift awaits Obama</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>08:00 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31495">How can Science solve the &quot;puzzle&quot; of God?</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>06:51 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31493">A Salmon's Tale: Science, Religion and the Search for Origins</a><br /></td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>06:09 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31492">Destruction of a Proud Nation by the British</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>04:52 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31491">Two communities struggle with hate</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>07:52 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31489">Center considering to set up Equal Opportunities Commission: Hanspal</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>02:54 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31487">Sikhs reflect and object. Who will cast the first stone?</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>92</td>	<td>08:03 AM, 20-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31485">Canadian Immigration Report: Inspired by China, India seeks $143M</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>00:36 AM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31483">BJP favours granting citizenship to Hindus, Sikhs from Pak</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>22:18 PM, 19-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 16-Jul-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>39 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>50 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>222 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

